# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Πως τα φερνει η ζωη....

## χτπ

Καλησπερα.... επλιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα!! Θα ηθελα να εκφρασω καποιες ανησυχιες μου εδω... Λοιπον, γενικα η ζωη μου μεχρι τωρα ειχε καλη εκβαση εκτος απο μερικες καταστασεις που σε ολους τυχαινουν, ισως φταιω εγω ισως και οι κακες παρεες(μιλαω για πραγματα που τα μετανιωνεις, αλλα δυσυχως τπτ δεν γυρναει πισω). Απο μικρο κοριτσακι ημουν ενα καλο και ευγενικο παιδι αλλα ειχα παντα με ταση να ονειροπολω, σκεφτομουν πως ημουν καποια αλλη ζουσα καπου αλλου ημουν σημαντικη για τους αλλους μπορουσα να ελεγχω την συμπεριφορα τον αλλον(τωρα μιλαμαι για απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου) και μετα το μετανιωνα ολο αυτο παντα και στεναχωριμουν για αυτες τις σκεψεις, ΓΙΑΤΙ??? ενω ειχα καλη ζωη να σκεφτομαι ετσι? η ζωη μου κυλουσε ομαλα χωρις να σταματαω αυτη την συνηθεια, μεχρι που εφτασα στο λυκειο τοτε αρχισαν οι σκεψεις και οι εμοννες ιδεες(γενικα το δικο μου προβλημα πιστευω πως ειναι η σκεψη το να αναλυω τα πραγματα μεχρι αηδιας). Οι εμμονες αυτες πρωτα ειχαν να κανουν σε σχεση με την υγεια μου και τους παθογονουν μικροοργανισμους σε επιπεδο που να φοβαμαι τις κοινωνικες επαφες γιατι θα με κολλησει καποιος κατι και θα πεθανω. Υπηρχαν στην ζωη μου γενικα αρκετοι περιοδοι που να τρεχω συνεχεια σε γιατρους διαφορων ειδικοτητων οι οποιοι με την σειρα τους με διαβεβαιωναν πως δεν εχω τιποτα( συμπτωματα οπως πονος στην μεση, μουδιασμα, συχνοουρια, τρομερα νευρα, ταση γελιου απο τα νευρα λες και εκεινη την στιγμη θα μου στριψει κλπ.). Το κακο ειναι πως τους τελευταιους μηνες κανω διαφορα φανταστικα γεγονοτα με το μυαλο μου και νομιζω πως μου εχουν τυχει ενω στην ουσια δεν ειναι πραγματικα(βασικα δεν μπορω να το παραδεχτω ακριβως αυτο), εχω παραισθησεις και μετα νιωθω τυψεις και ενοχες. Για να σας κανω να καταλαβαιτε νομιζω πως με εχουν βιασει καποτε και δεν το θυμαμαι πχ. . Η ζωη μου γινεται αρκετα δυσκολη γιατι δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω σε κατι και να αποδωσω λογο σκεψεων που μου τρελαινουν το μυαλο, υποφερω απο κρισεις. Υπαρχουν βεβαια και καποιες καλες στιγμες στην ζωη μου αλλα αυτες μετατρεπονται μετα απο λιγο σε ασχημες χωρις καποιον εμφανη λογο γενικα ειμαι πολυ κυκλοθυμικη. Πολλες φορες ειμαι εντελως χαμενη μουδιασμενη λες και ζω αλλου καπου μακρια απο την πραγματικοτητα(πχ αμα περπαταω στον δρομο χανομαι στις σκεψεις βλεπω τα παντα να πηγαινουν αργα απο διπλα μου), γενικα ειμαι και αρκετα ευσυγκινητη πολλες φορες με πιανω να κλαιω με το παραμικρο χωρις σοβαρο λογο. Πολλες φορες ευχομαι να μην ζουσα. Νιωθει καποιος σαν και εμενα??? σας παρακαλω πειτε μου την γνωμη σας....

----------


## elis

εγω εχω τετοιεσ σκεψεισ συνεχεια ολ δε ταιμ που λενε και στο χωριο μου

----------


## elis

και χειροτερεσ σκεψεισ απο αυτεσ οχι μονο τετοιου τυπου

----------


## χτπ

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση... εχεις παει σε καποιον ειδικο?? μια φορα που ημουν σε εναν νευρολογο(λογο του θεματος) μου πασαρε καπως την ιδεα πως ισως χρειαζομαι αλλη βοηθεια εφοσον δεν εχω κατι οργανικο. Βεβαια μετα ηταν οι σκεψεις του τυπου θα μου περασει αλλα δεν περναει, παντα ειχα τετοια προβληματα αλλα τους τελευταιους τελευταιους 6 μηνες σε σοβαρο επιπεδο...

----------


## elis

τι σε ειδικο πηγα παιρνω φαρμακα εδω και τοσα χρονια τον λεω το μαλακα το γιατρο τι θα γινει
κι ολο μου αλλαζουμε φαρμακα για να στανιαρω και δε στανιαρω ποτε το ριξα κι εγω στη γυμναστικη
και τουλαχιστον μπορω και κινουμαι γτ με αυτεσ τισ σκεψεισ δε μπορεισ να κανεισ και πολλα

----------


## χτπ

δυστυχως... ισως παρω το θαρρος και κλεισω ενα ραντεβου αυριο αν δεν κλεισω παλι το τηλεφωνο... το χειροτερο ειναι πως εχω κινδυνεψει αρκετες φορες να με πατησουν λογο του οτι χανομαι.. και το αλλο ειναι πως καποιες φορες οποιος μου μιλησει του απανταω ασχημα χωρις λογο.. δεν μπορω να κατσω και μια θεση και οταν ανεβαινει το αγχος δεν μπορω να κατσω πουθενα γελαω χωρις λογο χτυπαω πραγματα εχω ταχυπαλμιες... το τελευταιο σε ασχετες στιγμες πανε πανω απο 100 παλμους το λεπτο..

----------


## χτπ

εννοω για 120 και πανω

----------


## elis

καλα μονο αυτα εχεισ παρε φαρμακα για να μπρεισ να κινεισαι τουλαχιστον
εχω εγω να σου πω ιστοριεσ οπυ κανω με το μυαλο μου απειρεσ
παιρνω φαρμακα για να μπορω να πιω ενα καφε και να κανω γυμναστικη
εχουν κι αυτα προβληματα ομωσ μη νομιζεισ απλα θα στανιαρεισ λιγακι
μη περιμενεισ θαυματα

----------


## marouliw

Εμμονουλες ειναι αυτές οι σκεψεις αποσα διαβάζω...απλα πρέπει να πας σε γιατρό για να σου κάνει τουλάχιστον μια διάγνωση αν και σίγουρα έχεις ιδεοληπτικού περιεχομένου σκεψεις (ιδεοληψιες) οι οποίες ανήκουν στην ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή.....
Έχεις και χαοτικό μυαλό όπως όλοι εμείς οι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικοι οποτε η φαντασία καλπάζει.....
Μην δίνεις σημασία απλά να τις παρατηρείς.......αυτη ειναι η θεραπεία στην ουσία, η οποία θέλει υπομονή!

----------


## χτπ

γενικα με τα ψυχοφαρμακα ειμαι τελειως αντιθετη.. γενικα δεν ξερω τι επιπτωσεις εχουν σε ολους τους ανθρωπους, αλλα τουλαχιστον στον κυκλο μου εβλεπα μια κυρια που ηταν ενταξει(οσο μπορεις να πεις ενταξει σε αυτη την περιπτωση) και μετα απο την χρονια χρηση φαρμακων ειχε γινει σαν ζομπι... παντως θα με ενδιεφερε να μαθω την ιστορια σου.

----------


## elis

καλα και μενα κατι τετοια μου λεει ο γιατροσ αλλα εγω πιστευω τα δικα μου δε μπορω να ξεκολησω απο αυτα

----------


## χτπ

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση marouliw!! Οταν λες εμμονουλες δηλαδη σε αυτη την περιπτωση κατι χειροτερο θα ηταν πχ. καποιος να σκεφτεται πως σκοτωνει καποιος αλλον και γενικα κανει κακο??

----------


## χτπ

θα το κοιταξω αυτο με τον γιατρο... βεβαια εχω ρωτησει μια φορα μια ψυχολογο που δεν μου αρεσε αλλα οτι και να μου πει καποιος συνεχιζω να σκεφτομαι... και ολα αυτα που σκεφτομαι επαναλαμβανονται

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EdmHSTwmWYhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EdmHSTwmWY

----------


## elis

πωσ τα βλεπεισ ωραια ολα αυτα;

----------


## χτπ

> θα στα πω περιλιπτικα αοπ το δημοτικο εκανα μαλακιεσ εγω πιστευω με ουσιεσ 
> αλλα δηλητηρια οχι ναρκωτικα παντα τα αγοραζα οσο κανανε οπτε δεν πληρωσα παραπανω για κατι
> πρεπει να με εχουν δειρει απειρεσ φορεσ με ανισθητικα και επισησ με εχουν πειραξει
> νομιζω τα λεγομενα σουβλακια τωρα απο εκει και περα κατι με βαζουν στον καφε και στα τσιγαρα
> εδω και χρονια και παιρνω φαρμακα και κανω γυμναστικη για να μπορω να ζω γτ αν ισχυαν αυτα δε θα ζουσα
> τα ποδια μου και τα χερια μου ειναι σακατεμενα και οταν τρωω το φαι ανεβαινει ολο πανω αλλα καταφερνω και χωνευω
> μη φανταστεισ πλαια ετρωγα πολυ περισσοτερο κι ημουν αδυνατοσ τελοσ παντων με τα πολλα με τα λιγα τωρα με παρακολουθει η μαφια
> εδω και καποια χρονια και η θα με σκοτωσουν η θα παω φυλακη κατι αλλο δε βλεπω
> αυτα εν ολιγοισ παιδια σκυλια δεν εχω ευτυχωσ


Ναι αλλα οπως βλεπεις τωρα νομιζεις πως αυτα ειναι απλα σκεψεις οχι η πραγματικοτητα... αλλα ισως σε λιγη ωρα να σε λουζει κρυος ιδρωτας.. βεβαια δεν σκεφτομαι τοσο περιπλοκα οσο εσυ, αλλα γενικα μιλαμε για καταστασεις που δεν ειναι εφικτες και μετα ρωταω ατομα του κυκλου μου αν ποτε εχω κανει αυτο και δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν ολη αυτη την σκεψη και κατι που ακουσα προσφατα ηταν το "θα μας τρελανεις εσυ, σε λιγο θα μας πεις πως σκοτωσες ανθρωπο και δεν το θυμασαι"... εχεις πολλα χρονια αυτα τα προβληματα? ξεκινουν απο μικρη ηλικια?

----------


## elis

εγω τα χω αυτα αοπ το 2007 αυτεσ τισ σκεψεισ και πλεον ειμαι αχρηστοσ με το ζορι μιλαω

----------


## χτπ

αυτο ειναι αυτοκαστροφικο... ποια ειναι η ηλικια σου αν επιτρεπεται? υπαρχουν ομορφες στιγμες για εσενα? εστω και λιγο..

----------


## elis

οταν καταφερνω και ξεχνιεμαι απλα στανιαρω οχι οτι ειμαι χαρουμενοσ απλα ειμαι οκ
αλλα για να ξεχαστω δυσκολο γι αυτο γραφω εδω τισ σκεψεισ μου για τα προβληματα των αλλωνων για να ξεφευγω αοπ τα δικα μου

----------


## marouliw

Κοιτα η κάθε περίπτωση ειναι διαφορετική.....πχ ο elis χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε την αγωγη του...
Εσυ τώρα επειδή έχεις και χαοτικό μυαλό και να φανταστώ υπεραναλυεις υπερβολικά τα πράγματα , σε πιάνουν και πονοκεφαλοθ να φανταστώ απο την υπεραναλυση και την υπέρ σκέψη γενικότερα θα πας αρχικά σε έναν ψυχίατρο για να σου βγάλει τουλάχιστον διάγνωση και ας σου γραψει και φάρμακα και ας μην τα πάρεις.....αλλα το δεύτερο βημα ειναι να πας σε μια καλή ψυχολόγο άντρα ή γυναίκα αρκεί ναναι καλή και να αισθάνεσαι άνετα μαζι της/του και να δουλεψετε πάνω στην ουσία του προβλήματος και στο κομμάτι των σκέψεων.
Τα φάρμακα θα μειώσουν το άγχος αυτών των σκέψεων και γενικά την πολλή σκέψη και ναι ισχύει οτι άμα τα παίρνει πολλά χρόνια λιγο ζόμπι γίνεσαι αλλα τουλάχιστον να απολαύσεις και λίγο τη ζωή σου....Αν και εσύ όπως σου ειπα είσαι διαφορετική περίπτωση και μπορεί απλά για ενα διάστημα να χρειαστεις.
Όταν λες έχεις παραισθήσεις τι εννοείς? Πες μας κιαλλα παραδείγματα αν θες

----------


## χτπ

δεν εχεις παρεες? εχω εχεσα τις παρεες μου λογο του προβληματος αυτο... σε ποιον αρεσει να κανει παρεα με καποια προβληματικη??

----------


## marouliw

Ναι απο τις χειρότερες μορφές ειναι η ιδεοληψίες βίας όπου νομίζεις οτι θα βλαψεις κάποιον.....επισης οι αμφιβολίας όπου νομίζεις οτι εβλαψες κάποιον αλλα δεν το θυμάσαι όπως και άλλες πολλές εκατομυρια και τρισεκατομυρια μη σου πω..

----------


## elis

εγω νομιζω οτι και οι παρεεσ με πειραξανε αστα ειναι μεγαλη η ιστορια δε θελω να επεκταθω

----------


## χτπ

ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον... ναι υποφερω απο πονοκεφαλους που δεν φευγουν ουτε με παυσιπονα και κρατανε για καποια περιοδο δλδ πονοκεφαλο καθε μερα ολη μερα για ενα μηνα χωρις να μπορω να λειτουργισω σχεδον καθολου δηλαδη να μου μιλανε να απανταω οτι νανε να μην ακουω καλα και να ειμαι μεσα στην "μαστουρα" μου. Οταν λεω παραισθησεις εννοω πχ. αυτο που παθαινουν οι ανθρωποι οταν ξεπλωνουν και ειναι σε κατασταση που τους περνε ο υπνος αλλα εννοειται στον ξυπνιο μου δηλαδη το κλασσικο πχ. ενω περπατας το βραδυ βλεπεις τα δεντρα σαν ανθρωπους η αλλα αντικειμενα οταν ζουμαρεις να κουνιουνται...

----------


## χτπ

> Ναι απο τις χειρότερες μορφές ειναι η ιδεοληψίες βίας όπου νομίζεις οτι θα βλαψεις κάποιον.....επισης οι αμφιβολίας όπου νομίζεις οτι εβλαψες κάποιον αλλα δεν το θυμάσαι όπως και άλλες πολλές εκατομυρια και τρισεκατομυρια μη σου πω..


ακριβως αυτο παθαινω... αλλα οχι με το αν εβλαψα καποιον....

----------


## χτπ

> εγω νομιζω οτι και οι παρεεσ με πειραξανε αστα ειναι μεγαλη η ιστορια δε θελω να επεκταθω


Το πιστευω πως και εμενα οι παρεες με εχουν πειραξει σε αυτες τις σκεψεις.. γενικα τωρα μου βγαινουν και ολα τα λαθη της ζωης και κανουν το προβλημα χειροτερο

----------


## marouliw

Η υπερβολικη σκέψη βλάπτει :) 
Αλλα τι να κανεις αμα συνέχει σκεφτεσαι....ασε και γω τα ιδια μεσενα ειμαι....και εχω και τρομερο πονοκεφαλι αυτή τη στιγμή.....
Πηγαινε σε γιατρό πάντως μην το αφήσεις.....

----------


## χτπ

Οντως η υπερβολικη σκεψη βλαπτει και το νιωθω καθε μερα αυτο....:p
ευχομαι να σου περασει γρηγορα ο πονοκεφαλος!! μπορω να το καταλαβω ειναι σαν να σε χτυπανε με σφυρκι αργα και βασανιστικα στο κεφαλι... εσυ σκεφτεσαι πιο περιπλοκα πχ. σαν τον elis? η πιο ηπιες? περνεις καποια φαρμακα?

----------


## marouliw

Τι να σου πω εχω πιο πολυ αγχωτικές ιδεοληψίες του στυλ εκει που κάθομαι να πετάγομαι και να λεω α δεν έκανα αυτο εκείνο το άλλο, ή να νομίζω οτι θα τρελαθώ αν ακούω φασαρία, ή να νομίζω οτι πρέπει να τα κάνω όλα τέλεια, να θέλω να θυμηθω κάτι που δεν θυμάμαι και να μουρχεται να τρελαθώ...ασε άσε μπήκα σαυτο το τρυπακι και έχει πολυ βάσανο.....
Αυτές τις μέρες θα πάρω φάρμακα όλο λέω τώρα θα ξεκινήσω και όλο το αφήνω.....

----------


## χτπ

εμενα με φοβιζουν τα φαρμακα οπως και ξαναειπα γτ στην ουσια λειτουργουν και ως "ναρκωτικα"... και εγω το εχω αυτο που σκεφτομαι γεγονοτα που δεν αλλαζουν και γτ το εκανα αυτο και αν δεν το εκανα η ζωη μου θα ηταν αλλιως και δεν θα ειχα παθει αυτο και μετα αρχιζω και βριζω τον εαυτο μου και κλαιω.. και το να θελω να θυμηθω κατι ειναι πονεμενη ιστορια... πως γινεται να θυμηθεις κατι που δεν εκανες την τρελα μου???(αλλα σε ποιον τα λεω μετα απο 5 λεπτα τις ιδιες σκεψεις κανω). Σκεφτομαι οτι οταν βγηκα κατι μου εβαλαν στο ποτο και με βιασαν ενω ημουν εντελως νημφαλια... τις προαλλες γυρνουσα μονη στιπι μετα τα μεσανυχτα και οταν πηγα σπιτι νομιζα πως επαθα κατι κακο στο δρομο με κλεψανε πχ.

----------


## marouliw

Μν το αφήσεις πάντως....εμενα πλέον οι ιδεοληψίες μου είναι τόσο βασανιστικές που ειμαι ενα μιρο βήμα πριν την τρελα και το νευρικό κλονισμό.....πλεον ολα τα ερεθίσματα τ περιβάλλοντος τα εκλαμβάνω ως απειλητικά και οτι θα με τρελάνουν..το κεφάλι μου το νιώθω οτι θα σπάσει και νιώθω οτι θα λυγισω και θα κλαταρω.......πολυ άσχημα συναισθήματα....που προκλήθηκαν απο άγχος......
Αισθάνομαι ότι το μόνο που με κρατάει στην αθώα πραγματικότητα και οχι στην επικίνδυνη που έχω ορισει εγω ειναι το μωρο της αδερφης μου που μόλις γεννήθηκε.....αλλα και αυτο μου φαίνεται πως δεν θα αντέξω για πολυ να πηγαίνω να το προσέχω και να βοηθάω στο σπίτι, καθώς δεν ξέρω αν σε λιγο καιρό μπορω να ειμαι λειτουργικη σαν ανθρωπος....αλλα κιαυτη θέλει βοήθεια ρε γμτ...
Τεσπα μην το αφήνεις πήγαινε γρήγορα σε ειδικό!!!!!

----------


## elis

μην το αφηνεισ εγω εχω παθει νευρικο κλονισμο μικρο με τα φαρμακα πανω σε δουλεια
κανα δυο τρεισ φορεσ μην το αφηνεισ εγω πιστευω αν δεν επαιρνα φαρμακα δε ξερω πωσ θα
ημουν αλλα σιγουρα δε θα μπορουσα να κανω και πολλα οχι οτι τωρα κανω αλλα τουλαχιστον
μπορω και πινω ενα καφε παιζω και μια μπαλλα

----------


## χτπ

καλησπερα παιδια!! ελπιζω να ειστε καλα!! Χθες η μερα μου ηταν καλη αλλα το βραδυ μου κολλησε η εμμονη πως εκανα κατι κακο σε μια φαση της ζωης μου πριν 1,5 χρονο και ενω θυμαμαι πολυ καλα εκεινη την μερα με βαση την λογικη(ποια λογικη σε αυτη την περιπτωση) εγινε κατι που το ξεχασα λες και επαθα αμνησια και απο χθες ειμαι πολυ πεσμενη... Γενικα το συστημα εχει κλαταρει..

----------


## marouliw

Γεια σου!!! Ελπίζω να μην σε τρομαξαμε τις προάλλες χαχα....ειμαι και γω σε μια φάση περίεργη στην οποία δεν θέλω να φτάσει κανεις....
Μην δίνεις σημασία τίποτα δεν έγινε...και να έγινε δεν πειράζει διότι οτι έγινε έγινε..
Για περιέγραψε μου λιγο ποσο συχνά σε πιάνουν τέτοιες σκεψεις, αν επηρεάζουν την καθημερινοτητα σου πολυ, αν κανεις καλό ύπνο, αν έχεις μια σκέψη συγκεκριμένη ή πολλές μέσα στη μέρα και τελος πως τις διώχνεις όταν δεν θες να τις σκεφτεσαι άλλο.....
ΑΥΤΑ....

----------


## elis

να παρεισ φαρμακα εγω λεω να ισιωσεισ εγω θα τα αλλαξω παλι και φυσικα καλο ειναι να μη λεμε λεπτομερειεσ
για να μην ερθουν κι αλλοι σε αυτη τη κατασταση παρακαλω εμενα τουλαχιστον μη με ρωτατε πολλα ειπα δε θελω να πω αλλα

----------


## χτπ

Ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον marouliw!! Η σκεψεις αυτες(φαντασιες μπορω να πω) ειναι σε καθημερινη βαση καθε μερα για κατι διαφορετικο αλλα ολα ειναι σκεψεις που επαναλαμβανονται σε τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα... δηλαδη σημερα σκεφτομαι αυτο αυριο μπορει να φτιαξω κατι αλλο με το μυαλο μου η να ξαναθυμηθω αυτο που σκεφτομουν πριν μια εβδομαδα.. γενικα ολα αυτα επηρεαζουν ασχημα την ζωη μου δεν ειμαι παραγωγικη οπως παλια και δεν μπορω να αποδωσω σωστα γενικα... γενικα καλο υπνο κανω αν σταματησουν οι σκεψεις αλλιως ξυπναω συνεχεια και η τουαλετα εχει γινει ο πιο κοντινος μου φιλος λογο αγχους που φερνει συχνοουρια... Μετα εξεταζω ολο το σπιτι μηπως ειναι κανενας κλεφτης μεσα και αναβω ολα τα φωτα να νιωθω καλυτερα :p .. Οι σκεψεις ειναι πολλες και δεν φευγουν και αν και θελω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο το μυαλο ειναι κολλημενο////

----------


## χτπ

> να παρεισ φαρμακα εγω λεω να ισιωσεισ εγω θα τα αλλαξω παλι και φυσικα καλο ειναι να μη λεμε λεπτομερειεσ
> για να μην ερθουν κι αλλοι σε αυτη τη κατασταση παρακαλω εμενα τουλαχιστον μη με ρωτατε πολλα ειπα δε θελω να πω αλλα


δεν πιστευω πως ειναι η μονη λυση ισως ευκολη αλλα απλα δεν θα λυσει κατι(μην περιμενεις θαυματα).... αλλα τι??

----------


## kerasi

Γεια σου χτουπ. Με τη θρησκεια ετσι απο παιδι τι σχεση εχεις? θελω να πω ησουνα κοντα, πιστευεις, κλπ?

----------


## χτπ

καλησπερα κερασι! Γενικα οι οικογενειες τον γονιων μου ειναι απο δυο διαφορετηκες θρησκειες αλλα μονο τυπικα(κανεις τους δεν πιστευει πραγματικα) ειναι τις φιλοσοφιας οτι δεν πιστευουν σε εκκλησιες, μεσσιες, σταυρους και οτι το θεμα ειναι να ειναι ανθρωπος καλος και δεν εχεις αναγκη θεους, αυτο περασε και σε εμενα αν και γενικα εχω ψαχτει με διαφορες θρησκειες και φιλοσοφικες συζητησεις αλλα στην ουσια δεν με ενδιαφερει η υπαρξει θεων, δεν περιμενω θαυματα να σωθω...

----------


## χτπ

και εγω δεν ειμαι ουτε τυπικα σε καποια θρησκεια(πχ. να με εχουν βαπτισει οπως ειναι κλασσικο στην Ελλαδα στα μωρα)

----------


## marouliw

Μήπως άλλαξε κάτι στη ζωή σου? Κάτι που σε αγχωσε? Γτ το άγχος τις πυροδοτεί αυτές τις σκεψεις.....και επειδή μετα γίνεται ευαίσθητο το νευρικό σύστημα μετα οτι σκέψη και να σουρθει θα ασχοληθείς μαζι της και θα σε ενοχλεί.....

----------


## χτπ

Οταν λες κατι που να αλλαξε την ζωη μου, κατι σε απωλεια πχ.(η κατι αλλο)?

----------


## marouliw

Κάτι για το οποίο να αγχωνοσουν οτιδήποτε.....πχ εμένα με αγχωναν κάτι σχέδια που είχα βάλει για το μέλλον, κάτι καβγάδες στο σπίτι και το γεγονος οτι είχαν πέσει πολλά πάνω μου

----------


## marouliw

> Γεια σου χτουπ. Με τη θρησκεια ετσι απο παιδι τι σχεση εχεις? θελω να πω ησουνα κοντα, πιστευεις, κλπ?


Γεια σου! Να σε ρωτησω κάτι? Η θρησκεία έχε καμια σχέση με τις σκεψεις αυτές? Έτσι απο περιεργεια δλδ ρωτω

----------


## χτπ

Εμενα με αγχωνουν γεγονοτα που εχουν γινει στο παρελθον, τα οποια αν μου δινοταν μια αλλη ευκαιρια θα τα αλλαζα και θα εκανα αλλες επιλογες... βεβαια παιζει ρολο το οτι και εγω ειχα εντασεις στο σπιτι αλλα για καποιο ρολο δεν εδινα τοσο σημασια αλλα ισως περνανε και αυτα στο υποσυνειδητο... και κατι αλλο ειναι πως θελω να εχω τον ελεγχο για τα παντα σε φαση του να ειμαι τελειομανης... καθε φορα ομως που ειμαι πιεσμενη με καποια πραγματα(συνηθως οταν πρεπει να κανω πολλα μαζι) κρασαρω εντελως και ειμαι σε φαση να τα αφηνω ολα στην μεση να βριζω γενικα αλλους και εμενα και να κλαιω.

----------


## χτπ

οχι δεν με απασχολει η θρησκεια, ποτε δεν με απασχολουσε και να με επηρεαζει.

----------


## marouliw

Ε γιαυτο....Σου βγήκε η ενταση με αυτές τις σκεψεις......πηγαινε όμως σεναν ψυχολόγο να δεις και πως να αλλάξεις σαν άνθρωπος και πως να διαχειρίζεσαι αυτές τις σκεψεις......κάνε το χρειάζεται...κριμα ειναι να υποφέρεις...

----------


## χτπ

θα κλεισω ενα ραντεβου.. θελω ομως πρωτα να παω σε εναν ψυχιατρο.. απλα δεν ξερω που να βρω καποιον καλο δηλαδη να παω σε εναν που απλα ειδα απο τον χρυσο οδηγο οτι εχει καπου γραφειο?

----------


## marouliw

Ναι πήγαινε για διάγνωση και ένα αντικαταθλιπτικουλι για κάποιο διάστημα δεν θα σου έκανε κακό...να ηρεμήσει και το νευρικό σύστημα.....αυτο χρειαζεσαι πρώτα και μετα να δουλεψετε καλά με έναν ψυχολόγο.....
Κοιτα δες εκει που μένεις δεν ξέρω εγω.....ρωτα και δες....ρωτα καμια φαρμακοποιό, κανέναν παθολόγο καλό ή κανενα γνωστο.....βασικα που μένεις?

----------


## χτπ

Συγνωμη δεν ειχα δει αυτο το μηνυμα.... ναι θα κλεισω καποιο ραντεβου και θα δω πως θα παει... ευχαριστω παντως για την βοηθεια :)

----------

